# Fertiliser help, using Tropica... brown algae, iron?



## peaches (14 Jun 2018)

I have a couple of fertiliser questions.  My tank has only been set up a few weeks, I have tropica soil and I use plant growth premium fertiliser.   At first I read the bottle and put all one weeks fertilisers in at once.  I have since realised its better to put a bit in every day so I try and do 1 pump every day.  I have a lot of brown algae, maybe this is diatoms. Maybe its caused by the iron, or its just a new tank.  Its a mess but I have added amano shrimp to eat it.

As my memory is terrible, I want to set up a dosing system (maybe a pump) for whatever fertiliser I decide to use.  I would prefer an all in one fertiliser that preferably doesnt cause too much algae.  I dont mind mixing up dry ferts as long as I dont have to remember to dose them myself daily, and they can go in by a dosing machine.

What do you recommend fertiliser wise?

What do you recommend for pump?

The boring details:
125 litres
tropica soil, wood, rocks, dwarf hairgrass carpet, java moss, java fern, anubias and crypts
Fish 12 Dwarf neon rainbows, 6 amano shrimp (more will be added soon plus nerite snails)
pH out of the tap 7.4, pH in tank 6.6 due to CO2.


----------



## ian_m (14 Jun 2018)

Fertlisers don't cause algae, so your need to look elsewhere for any algae inducing things.

Brown algae, that is dusty and can be brushed usually appears in "new tanks" with too much light. I got brown diatoms as I was impatient with my blocked out no reflectors T8 tubes lighting and removed blocks and put reflectors back. Bang brown diatoms appeared. My diatoms were removed by Ottos which hoovered it up pretty quickly as well as brushing and frequent cleaning water changes.

So way forward is:
- Less light
- Shorted lighting period
- Ottos.
- Frequent cleaning water changes.
- More patience.


----------



## alto (14 Jun 2018)

A fun read

New UAlberta study has successfully tested a new treatment for lakes that experience harmful algal blooms by using iron to inhibit the release of phosphorus in lake sediment




ian_m said:


> Fertlisers don't cause algae, so your need to look elsewhere for any algae inducing things.


Natural water scientists would disagree with you


----------



## alto (14 Jun 2018)

peaches said:


> What do you recommend fertiliser wise?


Evolution Aqua does an AIO that seems to generate good reviews


----------



## dw1305 (15 Jun 2018)

Hi all, 





alto said:


> New UAlberta study has successfully tested a new treatment for lakes that experience harmful algal blooms by using iron to inhibit the release of phosphorus in lake sediment


Iron addition is widely used in the waste water industry as a <"phosphate stripper">. 

In non-polluted waters natural levels of PO4--- are <"incredibly low">. The Lenntech and Open University links (in the linked threads) are worth a read. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## peaches (17 Jun 2018)

ian_m said:


> Fertlisers don't cause algae, so your need to look elsewhere for any algae inducing things.
> 
> Brown algae, that is dusty and can be brushed usually appears in "new tanks" with too much light. I got brown diatoms as I was impatient with my blocked out no reflectors T8 tubes lighting and removed blocks and put reflectors back. Bang brown diatoms appeared. My diatoms were removed by Ottos which hoovered it up pretty quickly as well as brushing and frequent cleaning water changes.
> 
> ...



Thank you I will reduce light.  Do you mean duration or intensity or both?  I had thoughts on reducing the light but I reduced the photoperiod of the most intense light.  I have some amano shrimp but have ordered Ottos and some more shrimp and nerite snails.  I dont know why but otos are in short supply in South Yorkshire, none of the shops have them.


----------



## Edvet (19 Jun 2018)

peaches said:


> otos are in short supply


Catching season will start in august/september


----------



## peaches (19 Jun 2018)

Edvet said:


> Catching season will start in august/september


Thats interesting, didnt realise there was a seasonal element but it makes sense.


----------



## peaches (20 Jun 2018)

Got a second lot of Amano shrimp today and I am sitting watching the tank saying to the shrimp "now do that leaf" .  The tank looks better today and I think its due to taking the fine filter wool out of the filter.  I think it clogged up too easily.   I have also turned up the air pump on the sponge filter.


----------



## Edvet (20 Jun 2018)

peaches said:


> also turned up the air pump on the sponge filter.


Watch out, air can blow out CO2 too, only use air if your CO2 is off.


----------

